
Scientists accidentally create universal all-purpose computer vision algorithm - LogicRiver
https://tass.com/science/1119225
======
ansgri
I am familiar with the research group in question, and the reporting is beyond
awful. Nobody claims they’ve discovered a universal solution, just that the
developed techniques are useful in multiple problems, from document scanning
to autonomous navigation. The specific opportunities for their application
were somewhat accidental indeed.

edit: most of the results are not yet published, but this should give a
general idea
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.01176](https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.01176)

------
BubRoss
This seems to actually be about the hough transform which finds lines, and
making that into perspective. That's pretty far from a universal computer
vision algorithm and 'russian scientists creating neural network eyes'.

~~~
ansgri
It finds linear structures, and when you make the FHT a layer in a deep neural
network, it can discover nonlocal linear dependencies in feature space much
easier. Far from universal, but more general than would seem. The HT is rather
a robust linear regression than a line detection tool.

